# Alte Wasserleitungsstücke aus Sandstein bekommen- suche Ideen zur Gestaltung am Teich



## sebt (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe heute einige Stücke einer alten Wasserleitung ¿ (Ironie) angeboten bekommen, die ich umsonst haben könnte. Sie sind aus echtem Sandstein. Ich mag diese alten Tröge, Brunnen und Elemente aus Naturstein sehr gerne am Teich und denke, dass sich mit den Wasserleitungen bestimmt ein schöner Wasserlauf am Teich gestalten lässt. 

Das Ärgerliche ist nur, dass ich gerade vor ein paar Wochen an meinem kleinen Teich den alten, undichten Bachlauf komplett mit Folie erneuert habe und diesen eingentlich auch jetzt sehr schön finde. Deshalb möchte ich ihn auch nicht mehr verändern. Hätte ich die Steinteile damals schon gehabt... 

Aber am größeren Teich habe ich einen großen Hügel aus Sandsteinen, der als kleiner Wasserfall gestaltet ist. Hier könnte man doch irgendwie zwei dieser alten Wasserleitungen einbauen. Oder soll ich den Wasserfall lieber nicht ändern?

Habt Ihr ein paar Ideen für mich, wie man diese Sandsteinleitungen schön am Teich einsetzen könnte? Was haltet Ihr grundsätzlich davon, die alten Steine am Teich einzusetzen? 

Gruß
Sebastian

P.S.: Bilder leider nur mit der Handy-Kamera gemacht.


----------



## sebt (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alte Wasserleitungsstücke aus Sandstein bekommen- suche Ideen zur Gestaltung am T*

Hier noch der vor kurzem erneuerte Bachlauf am kleinen Teich und der kleine Wasserfall am größeren Teich:


----------



## Ernie (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alte Wasserleitungsstücke aus Sandstein bekommen- suche Ideen zur Gestaltung am T*

Hallo Sebastian ,

falls du keine Verwendung für die Steine hättes, mir würde einiges einfallen ...

Die Steine würden sich Ideal auch bei uns am Teich gut machen.



nein Spass bei seite:

Wenn du magst :
einen Wasserlauf 
eine Wasserrinne rings um den Miniteich
als Blumenkästen ( enden einfach zu machen )


Gruss ERnie


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alte Wasserleitungsstücke aus Sandstein bekommen- suche Ideen zur Gestaltung am T*

Hallo Sebastian.

Speist Du manchmal Regenwasser in den Teich ein?
Dafür könnte man ja eine entsprechende Sandsteinrinne verlegen, falls es genug Steine sind....

Mir gefallen Deine zwei gezeigten Wasser"läufe" und ich würde sie an Deiner Stelle nicht wieder ändern.
Bestimmt fällt Dir auch noch was anderes ein. Gut Ding will Weile haben.
Die Steine laufen Dir sicherlich nicht mehr weg.


----------



## sebt (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alte Wasserleitungsstücke aus Sandstein bekommen- suche Ideen zur Gestaltung am T*

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps! 

ich habe mir jetzt auch noch ein paar Gedanken gemacht:

1) Die Idee von Annett mit Regenwasser finde ich ganz gut. Neben dem kleinen Teich ist ein Gartenhaus. Das müsste nur noch eine Regenrinne bekommen und dann könnte ich mit zwei, drei von den Steinen einen Wasserlauf zum Teich gestalten. 

2) Einen Stein einfach am Teich platzieren und an jedem Ende einen Stein in die Öffnung legen, dann mit Erde auffüllen und bepflanzen.

3) Am größeren Teich einen Filter im Gebüsch "verstecken" und das gereinigte Wasser über diese Steine in den Teich laufen lassen.

oder 4) Wir haben am größeren Teich immer ein riesiges Rohr, das wir bei Regen an die Regenrinne vom Haus anschließen, um Regenwasser in den Teich laufen zu lassen. Hier könnte man ja die Terrasse "aufreißen" und die Sandsteine in den Boden einlassen und bis zum Teich legen. Das wäre aber auch eine Stolperfalle?! Aber man hätte eine dauerhafte Lösung und müsste nicht immer das Rohr hinlegen.

Das ist nur mega Aufwendig, weil die Terrassenplatten weg müssen. Aber ich stelle es mir optisch sehr schön vor und man muss nicht immer das Rohr tragen. 

Was würdet Ihr machen?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alte Wasserleitungsstücke aus Sandstein bekommen- suche Ideen zur Gestaltung am T*

Nr. 1 ... weil das mit dem Rohr nur ne Notlösung ist. 
Da ist Handlungsbedarf und die Steine sehen toll aus ! 

Wuzzel


----------



## JoergK (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alte Wasserleitungsstücke aus Sandstein bekommen- suche Ideen zur Gestaltung am T*

Hi Sebastian,

ich würde für (4) plädieren 

Die Rinne bodeneben versenkt gibt auch keine Stolperfalle,
Terassenplatten mit 'ner Flex auf Maß geschnitten und wieder beigelegt

Das macht zwar einmalig einige Mühe, aber das Ergebnis dürfte sich lohnen.

(und schliesst auch (1) zusätzlich nicht aus...  )

Gruß und viel Spaß

Jörg


----------



## sebt (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alte Wasserleitungsstücke aus Sandstein bekommen- suche Ideen zur Gestaltung am T*

Hallo,

wir überlegen uns die Sache mit der Terrasse mal. Man könnte das Rohr auch gleich unter die Platten legen, wenn man die Terrasse eh aufbricht. Ich werde mir das mal näher durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alte Wasserleitungsstücke aus Sandstein bekommen- suche Ideen zur Gestaltung am T*

Hallo Sebastian,

also mir gefiele Idee #4 auch am Besten. 

Ist zwar viel Arbeit, aber das war ja hier nicht die Frage.


----------



## sebt (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Alte Wasserleitungsstücke aus Sandstein bekommen- suche Ideen zur Gestaltung am T*

Hallo,

mittlerweile hat sich was getan.  Das Rohr zum Teich habe ich unter die Terrassenplatten verlegt. Zunächst wollte ich ja die Steine als Wasserleitung zum Teich nutzen und in die Terrasse einbauen, aber da dachte ich, wenn die Steine schon aufgebrochen werden müssen, kann ich das Rohr auch gleich ordentlich unter den Steinen entlang legen. 

Aber auch die alten Steine wurden "verarbeitet". Einen Stein habe ich mit dem Hochdruckreiniger bearbeitet und dann mit __ Steinkraut bepflanzt. Sieht am Teichrand ganz gut aus, wie ich finde. Die anderen Steine sind noch wesentlich größer als dieser Stein (ca. 3x so lang) und entsprechend schwer. Bisher habe ich die schweren Steine aber noch nicht abgeholt, weil da einfach jemand mit anpacken muss. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Ernie (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Alte Wasserleitungsstücke aus Sandstein bekommen- suche Ideen zur Gestaltung am T*

sieht doch gut aus 

beide Lösungen , das mit der Dachrinne verlegen und das Blumenbeet.


----------

